# لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت



## kafh (13 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

صورة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مجملة بـ 400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه ومن والاه 

اما بعد 





لوحة ثمينة للبيع بالمزاد 
لمعرفة اخر سومة
المزاد علني في سوق مستعمل على الرابط 
اعرض عليكم لوحة وتحفة ثمينة تعتبر الوحيدة في العالم بقيمتها المعنوية والمادية 
وهي صورة مميزة للملك عبد الله حفظه الله 
التحفة تحتوي 
صورة برسم اليد لملك الانسانية خادم الحرمين حفظه الله وامد في عمره

اطار من افخر الانواع المتوفرة في السعودية 

احجار كريمة مكونة من الياقوت والزمرد الخام (الكمية ) 400 قيراط ياقوت خام

فكرة من قام بعمل اللوحة ان ملك الانسانية رجل تميز بفطرة البداوة الخام التي لم تلوثها الحضارة والمدنية بسلبياتها وقشورها 


والذي ادى للتطور الفكرة لاعتماد احجار كريمة خام غير مصقولة لتشكل وتبلور الايحاء والفكرة في راس المصمم
فخامة الملك عبد الله في منتصف الصورة 
ليحيط به عدد 2 اطارات بيضاوية من الياقوت والزمرد 
بالاضافة للاطار الثالث والذي تم تجميلة بالزخارف الاسلامية والاحجار الكريمة

استغرق رسم اللوحة 19 ساعة عمل 
استغرق تركيب الاحجار الاكريمة حوالي 400 ساعة عمل 
بالاضافة للاعداد والتحضير والذي كان له النصيب الاكبر من الوقت والعناية 


المرفقات شهادات + صور للوحة
شهادات الاحجار الكريمة من دبي وسويسرا















المزاد علني في سوق مستعمل على الرابط 

وللتنوية اللوحة للبيع عبر الوكيل المباشر على الرقم 0505678580 ابو محمد 
ولا يوجد اي وسطاء ولا نقبل اي وسيط 
فقط نقبل مشتري مباشر او وكيل شرعي لديه وكالة شرعية بالشراء 

للاستفسار او معاينة اللوحة على الطبيعة في الرياض يرجى الاتصال على الرقم المرفق مع خالص التقدير والاحترام 

*




احجار كريمة للبيع: صورة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مجملة بـ 400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت
* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------



## kafh (27 مارس 2012)

*رد: لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

عروض المشاريع بيع وشراء بالباطن ،تمويل مشاريع قائمة 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
ملابس وكماليات ومنتجات الاحجام الكبيرة 


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​



لوحة ثمينة مزينة بالزمرد والياقوت 400 قيراط للبيع بالمزاد العلني ،،فرصه لا تقدر بثمن


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (28 مارس 2012)

*رد: لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
ملابس وكماليات ومنتجات الاحجام الكبيرة 


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------



## kafh (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: لوحة ثمينة للملك عبد الله مطعمه ب400 قيراط زمرد وياقوت*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 





______________________________​

*  مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا 0505678580 
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



*​


----------

